# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Hoe hou ik mijn vakantieseks veilig - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Binnenkort gaan we weer massaal op vakantie. Seks tijdens de vakantie overkomt je soms onvoorbereid, hoe voorkom je dat je met een SOA terugkomt?

*Wat is een SOA?*
Een SOA is een seksueel overdraagbare aandoening. Deze loop je op door seks te hebben zonder condoom met iemand die drager is van de betreffende ziekte. Er zijn diverse SOA's, allen met een eigen ziektebeeld en met verschillende symptomen. De meest voorkomende SOA's zijn:

* Chlamydia
* Genitale wratten
* Gonorroe
* Hepatitis B
* Herpes Genitalis
* HIV (veroorzaker van AIDS)
* Syfilis
*
Seks op vakantie*
Voor veel jonge mensen betekent vakantie: zon, strand, feesten, dansen, drank en seks. Jongeren willen in hun vakantie lekker kunnen genieten van het "goede leven" en lekker uit de band springen. Het is dan ook niet ongewoon om met je vakantieliefde of met een one night stand in bed te belanden of een spontane vrijpartij elders te hebben. Vaak sta je er op het moment zelf niet bij stil dat je spannende date wel eens nare gevolgen kan hebben.
*
Hoe voorkom je dat je een SOA krijgt?*

* Het allerbelangrijkst is een goede voorbereiding: schaf in Nederland (voldoende) condooms aan. Niet alleen als je van het mannelijk geslacht bent, ook als je vrouw bent zorg je dat je ze op zak hebt (zeker wanneer je uitgaat).
* Drank is een van de leuke dingen die bij feesten horen. Probeer echter niet teveel te drinken, wanneer je in een seksavontuurtje belandt met veel drank achter je kiezen, zal je je zeker niet bewust zijn van de gevaren.
* Sta er op dat er niet gevreëen wordt zonder condoom. Als je partner dat niet wil vrij dan niet, ook al zegt hij of zij geen ziektes of wisselende contacten te hebben.
* Orale seks is ook niet vrij van risico, probeer je hiervan te onthouden, tenzij met een condoom (bij de mannelijke partner dan welteverstaan)
* In de gebieden met grote toeristische trekpleisters als bars en dancings zijn er meer mensen die een SOA hebben. Pas hier extra voor op.
* Laat je nooit overhalen tot seks, wanneer je dit eigenlijk niet wilt. Het is extra zuur als je dan ook nog met een SOA achterblijft.
* Het allerbeste is natuurlijk geen seks te hebben met mensen die je niet goed kent. Mocht het toch gebeuren vergeet het condoom nooit!
* De dames zitten naast het krijgen van een SOA ook niet op een zwangerschap te wachten, zorg dat je naast het condoom de pil gebruikt, al is het maar voor de duur van je vakantie.

*Toch het vermoeden van een SOA?*
Wanneer je, terug van vakantie, het vermoeden of de vrees hebt toch een SOA te hebben opgelopen omdat je het condoom toch vergeten bent, of dat dit is gescheurd, ga dan zo spoedig mogelijk naar je huisarts of naar een SOA-kliniek. Hier kun je getest worden en de juiste medicatie krijgen. Soms is het zelfs mogelijk je anoniem te laten testen, wanneer je dat wilt.

_Bron: www.mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl_

----------

